# Made a Specialty Screw



## Cloud9 (Aug 2, 2020)

So I purchased a used Micrometer Carriage Stop for my South Bend 10k Lathe, but when it arrived, the lock screw was bent with a tiny crack in the threads. I tried to heat it and then straighten it, but as you can guess, the head snapped off instead. I decided to make a new one, but the head was knurled and I didn't have a knurling tool. Well eBay solved that problem with a nice new Aloris knurling tool. I found some 4130 steel bar and went to work turning it down, single-pointing the 10-24 threads and then parting it off. I decided to blue it to help resist rust in the future. The screw turned out very well and fits perfectly, but doesn’t have the cool text stamped into the head like the old one.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 2, 2020)

very nice!
good work!!!


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 5, 2020)

Well done sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craniac (Aug 5, 2020)

Very cool,

I'd be tempted to cut the threads off the old bolt head, drill and tap a blind hole and locktite, epoxy or solder a new screw into the head. Then you'd get to have the lettering. Maybe not bother to tap it, just solder.

Tim


----------



## Cloud9 (Aug 5, 2020)

Yeah, I may drill the old head, cut off a 10-24 allen screw and braze it in the hole.  But this one works great and maybe I won't worry about it.


----------



## addertooth (Aug 11, 2020)

Or... take your new screw to an engraving shop.


----------



## higgite (Aug 11, 2020)

Or tie a string around your finger so you'll remember what the screw is for.   

Tom


----------

